# What do you want the most in the world?



## Ikrash (Dec 19, 2010)

For me success . I want success more then anything in the world but whats for you? lets hear it.


----------



## One Dreamboat (Oct 9, 2009)

I mostly want to send my love 'letter' story to the world. And finding those soul groups...and twin...  :tongue:


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

A purpose.

And success can take many forms, do you want that of success in business or in relationships?


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

For me, what I want more than anything else is to gain self-acceptance and clarity about the purpose that God has for me.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Happiness.. being able to feel like a kid-at-heart no matter what age.:happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, since my personal desire, according to my feelings rather than my thoughts, is just to be fully understood and fully accepted by someone who would never leave me, I suppose the only possible realistic fulfillment of it would involve strengthening my relationship with God to make me more capable of being comforted by the things I already have. Part of this would involve developing the kind of ideal love that would allow me to connect with other people, since my lack of love is what distances me from God and from my peers. If I could become spiritually mature, I would have the deep interpersonal connectedness I lack, which would heal these feelings of alienation and rejection that have been with me since kindergarten. I feel that what I have really needed all along has been to belong to a group that would hold me in positive regard, despite, or even _because of_ my differences, but it is unrealistic for me to believe any person could be perfect enough to never hurt me, or to never disapprove of anything about me even when I was being imperfect. Still, if it were possible, it would be the antidote to all of the fear and insecurity that poison my current interactions, and such perfect acceptance would eventually strengthen me to the point where I would no longer be so dependent on other people's carefulness. I worry that I won't receive this until I am capable of providing it, and I won't be capable of providing it until receiving it has transformed me. I believe that God loves me perfectly, and accepts me even in my imperfection, but I can't ever feel it. It seems like a long-distance relationship.

Above everything else, what I want is for everyone to be saved from everything non-ideal, and to have a loving relationship with God and with each other.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Probably what I most want is a great relationship, similar to what Snail describes above, though full understanding is basically impossible.


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

World domination under my dictatorship. 

Sadly this doesn't happen due to democracy. 

Just kidding!

What I really want is to have an easy life, doing a job I love so that I can get back at my mother.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Happiness, a career, many friends, a family, and a wife. I'm rather traditional, I think.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Power. Unlimited Power.


----------



## Time to Paradox (May 17, 2010)

Money. Money is all I need.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

- Inspire people.


- Make @Ectoplasm happy.

:wink:


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Love. That's all I want. I can't put into words my loneliness and lovelessness. 

Someone please love me :sad:


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Knowledge and insight about the universe and life. Discover the secrets of quantum physics.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I want to learn about human interaction and thinking at every level-- neuroscience, pharmacology, psychology, sexology, sociology, economics, epidemiology, ooohhhhh, I'm getting excited just listing those. My world is people. Whatever I do with the knowledge, to understand people is to understand the world. And I want to arrive on the scene with something groundbreaking, whether I'm developing something in the lab or giving a presentation about my theories.

I want to enjoy what I do on a day-to-day basis so that every day seems less like a chore and more like an adventure, and that I would never have to concern myself with what day of the week it is because I want the weekend or the end of the term to get here sooner.

I want to get the fuck out of where I'm living ASAP and move to where shit actually HAPPENS, i.e. a city as alive as it would make me feel.

And I want the means to merge with that one special person, ): i.e. I want my license and a job so that I can buy that fucking airplane ticket.

I have a lot to resolve this upcoming year, don't I?


----------



## TheYellow (Oct 28, 2010)

I want to become true to myself and be the best person I can be to everyone around me. I want to inspire compassion and happiness in others. I want to live.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

To figure out where my passion is, and run to the end of my life with it. As yet, I have many_ interests_, but have not found my _passion_. I feel I have so much of it in me but it's without direction or a receptacle. Little bits bubble over in bursts to my areas of interest but I want to find the right place to just unscrew the cap and blast everything I have in that direction ... I feel like there is a novel or something in my belly, itching a deep itch to be written, or starved for the proper sustenance to satiate it ... and so I have to find my passion - the right context to make sense of the words - and I hope I will find it while there is still sufficient time to develop it in full.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to live a fulfilling and meaningful life and know that I've made a positive difference.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

A purpose bestowed in which i may by causation of providence reap the sweetly repleted triumphs of revolutionary principle instated upon the civilized form...A family with which i may at last recede unto the embracing serenity of solitude and _affection_...


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know what I want. (So why am I even posting here..?)


----------

